

Download any SoundCloud song - gmaster1440
https://gist.github.com/1980967

======
zmitri
It's also quite easy to spot the url using firebug or chrome's developer tools
and the "network" tab.

Most sites (tumblr, turntable.fm, etc) use flash to stream the music, and
require a call to a url which then creates a public s3 link which is fed to
the flash player via js api.

tumblr also appends a quaint little parameter called "plead" to the end of
their music urls.

?plead=please-dont-download-this-or-our-lawyers-wont-let-us-host-audio

------
JonnieCache
FYI you can get the streaming url from their public API, you don't have to
muck around with string interpolation. They know it's easy to get so they just
put it right there in the API for you to use. Also if you used the api you
could have your script preferentially download the original file if the artist
made it available.

<http://developers.soundcloud.com/docs/api/tracks>

Ultimately though the stream is a 128 kbyte/s mp3, probably transcoded, and as
such you should all feel slightly ashamed of yourselves :)

~~~
dustingetz
> They know it's easy to get so they just put it right there in the API for
> you to use.

I'd love to see TOS confirming this

------
moe
That's nice, but much more importantly, here's the script to hide these awful
track-comments by default: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/98339>

Soundcloud is actually a fun site when the browser is not constantly bogged
down and the screen not constantly flashing with 200 popups.

~~~
phwd
Does it work for Chrome (using 17.0.963.65 Mac)? Using It seems to just break
the individual song page and does not affect songs within the /dashboard. 1-2
of the reviews seem to share my experience. I have it queued up as answer to a
question a user had here

[http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/20868/hide-
commen...](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/20868/hide-comments-by-
default-on-soundcloud)

~~~
moe
It works for me on Chrome/Mac, but now that you say it, perhaps I found a
different one when I quickly re-googled for this comment - sorry for that.

When in doubt try google with "soundcloud hide comment script", I think there
are 2 or 3 around, one of them definitely works.

------
ngokevin
Some others and I wrote a CLI for this:

github.com:ngokevin/soundcloud-dl

And integrated into youtube-dl. So youtube-dl master supports Soundcloud.

~~~
bravura
I have the latest youtube-dl, but it doesn't seem to work:

    
    
      $ youtube-dl 'http://soundcloud.com/platform/red-stripe-make-sessions-001/s-cnhHf'
      [soundcloud] platform/red-stripe-make-sessions-001: Downloading webpage
      ERROR: unable to download video webpage: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
    

Also, soundcloud-dl has an issue with that URL.

------
noahth
Nobody has said this here yet (though it is mentioned in the github comments),
so I guess I'll be _that guy._

Considering that Soundcloud gives uploaders the option to allow downloads,
it's a pretty gross violation of the artists' intent to download tracks that
aren't already explicitly downloadable. Many artists even offer an alternative
download location in the track description for cases where Soundcloud's limit
is exceeded. And, as zmitri has pointed out, it is perhaps of greater concern
that tools like this make it harder for entities like Soundcloud to justify
their existence to stingy music rights holders. I'm not saying you're the
reason we get things like SOPA, but this is the kind of thing that allows the
grinches at the RIAA to feel justified in asking for sweeping changes to the
internet we know and love.

So, nice little piece of work you've done here, but as a reformed music pirate
trying to stay clean, I'm going to have to stay away.

tl;dr - This is why we can't have nice things.

------
viana007
In many cases to download files from sites like this, I recommend Jdownloader

~~~
Jach
I'm a big fan of the Firefox addon DownloadHelper. It works for pretty much
everything.

------
some1else
As noted, this is not a vulnerability, because it just makes it easier to save
the streaming version of the song (16bit 44100Hz @ 128kbps).

Notice the difference between the lousy 128k version and the original WAV
download on this song: <http://soundcloud.com/some1else/foreign-atonality>

You probably want to buy or download the high quality version.

------
kmf
turned into a Safari extz: <https://github.com/imkmf/soundcloud-download>

------
farhanpatel
My personal fav. <http://offliberty.com/>

works with mixcloud as well.

